# very clogged dryer vent. Not just lint



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

can you see the rod?

DM


----------



## catman (Apr 20, 2009)

no cannot see it. The vent turns about 24 inches in and that is where it is stuck


----------



## JFXG (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm assuming the duct run is not accessible externally. Correct?


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Catman, try to get a measuring tape in and see how far in you need to reach. Post dimensions if you can as per pipe depth and diameter. If I understand your threaded extension has disconnected around a bend, 24" or so within the wall. 
Where is the bend, wall ceiling, main floor between joists, etc.


----------

